# Barcelona Spain



## faustino (May 7, 2013)

We are thinking of going to Barcelona Spain in 2104 and wondering which resorts are recommended to enjoy both the beautiful city and the nearby beaches and mountains.


----------



## chriskre (May 7, 2013)

I believe there is only one timeshare in Barcelona.
The Citadines.  
I stayed in it but rented thru their website because I was going last minute.

http://www.citadines.com/en/spain/barcelona/ramblas.html

It has a great location for city sightseeing but not for the beach.
Public transport & taxis are plentiful so you could go to the beach for a day easily.  The beach wasn't much to write home about to be honest.  

They are renovating the resort now which it sorely needed.
Have fun.  Barcelona is a great city.


----------



## Passepartout (May 7, 2013)

There are some TSs S.W. of Barca about 50 miles, in the Terragona area. The resorts are not much, by U.S. standards, but that's typical of Europe TSs in general. Fair warning: lots of Russians on cheap junkets. Public transport is quite available. For Barca proper, I'd (and do) stay in hotels in the Diagonal area and near Plaza d'Espana. Lots of great historical hotels and wonderful architecture.

Jim


----------



## RichardL (May 7, 2013)

We stayed 45 minutes West at each of the Marriott resorts and these beach resorts where 1st Class.  I recommend day trips to explore Spain.  The most interesting side trip was the high speed train to Madrid and of course the treasures of Madrid itself, but you will need at least 3 extra days.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 8, 2013)

faustino said:


> We are thinking of going to Barcelona Spain in *2104* and wondering which resorts are recommended to enjoy both the beautiful city and the nearby beaches and mountains.



Going in 2104? Wow do you plan your vacations in advance.  Sorry, coudln't help myself. I know you meant 2014.


----------



## jackswanson (May 18, 2013)

I think you should look for the resort that provide you comfort at affordable price.


----------



## PClapham (May 18, 2013)

We're on the way there right now - reserved an apartment thru a Rick Steves recommendation.  I'll let you know how it turns out.  The Madrid one we got thru his recs was great.

Anita

Ps we are  in a parador in the Pyrennees- drove the Tour de France route thru the mountains.


----------



## mbh (May 20, 2013)

*Do Not Use a Timeshare*

To really enjoy Barcelona, rent an apartment or get a hotel. There is so much to see and do in Barcelona that you do not want to waste hours travelling in and out of town. We were there for a week and could have easily stayed longer. We stay at the Hilton Diagonal Mar Barcelona


----------



## stmartinfan (May 20, 2013)

We spent a week at a timeshare in the Costa del Sol area and then rented an apartment on Barcelona for 5 days for the four of us.  Compared to Caribbean or even Florida beaches, I wasn't impressed with the beacjes and wouldn't make those a focus of the trip.  But we loved Barcelona and the touring we did before in Ronda, Gibraltar and Granada.  Barcelona was lots of fun, so much to see and do.  We liked staying right in the city and using public transport.  Don't miss the Gaudi stuff, the funicular that runs down to the sea area, and walking the Ramblas.


----------



## GrayFal (May 20, 2013)

chriskre said:


> I believe there is only one timeshare in Barcelona.
> The Citadines.
> I stayed in it but rented thru their website because I was going last minute.
> 
> ...


Not a timeshare but an apartment/hotel.
Well located on Las Ramblas....walk to many sites.
Just love that area.


----------



## PClapham (May 30, 2013)

We walked thru the location of the Citadines- truly the heart of Ramblas activity.  We spent a a week in an apt  2 blocks from the beach in La Barceloneta - it was quiet and really local Barcelona.  Both good ideas.  We spent 5 days driving across northern Spain and recommend the Cardona Castle Parador, the SOS del Rey Catolico, the Santillana de San Blas and Vielha parador locations.  We drove the Tour de France route across the Pyrenees (crazy spouse!) and also part of the Santiago de Compostela route.

Remarkable vacation!

Anitak


----------



## chriskre (May 30, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> Not a timeshare but an apartment/hotel.
> Well located on Las Ramblas....walk to many sites.
> Just love that area.



Thanks for correcting me.
I thought it was a timeshare.


----------



## MaryH (May 31, 2013)

chriskre,

Citadines is part of the Ascott Group.  They do several lines of Apartment hotels Ascott, Somerset and Citadines in Europe and Asia.  I stayed for 6 months at Ascott Auckland while working there.


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Jun 1, 2013)

We have a week book at Marbella for next March, 2014.  Debating about adding extra days for the day trips you can take from there.  Ronda, Gilbraltar, Granada vs trying to find Marriott hotels elsewhere and use rewards points.  Yesterday a Marriott Vac Person told me you have to stay 5-7 days in one location to utilize hotel stays with flights when using rewards points.  We were thinking of a day or two in other cities, but not 5-7 in one city.  Thoughts, since you've been there?

Also, would there be any logic to using vacation points to snare 4 days at the other Marriott Time Share in Costa del Sol, Andaluzza?

Thanks


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Jun 1, 2013)

Did you stay a week at the Marriott Time Share then do the high speed train to Madrid?  Or do you mean you went there and came back?  Which airport did you fly into?  Did you use rewards points for your stay in Madrid?


----------



## chriskre (Jun 1, 2013)

Traveling Suitcase said:


> We have a week book at Marbella for next March, 2014.  Debating about adding extra days for the day trips you can take from there.  Ronda, Gilbraltar, Granada vs trying to find Marriott hotels elsewhere and use rewards points.  Yesterday a Marriott Vac Person told me you have to stay 5-7 days in one location to utilize hotel stays with flights when using rewards points.  We were thinking of a day or two in other cities, but not 5-7 in one city.  Thoughts, since you've been there?
> 
> Also, would there be any logic to using vacation points to snare 4 days at the other Marriott Time Share in Costa del Sol, Andaluzza?
> 
> Thanks



Rhonda, Gibraltar & Granada are all easy day trips from Marbella.  You don't really need to overnight in those places.  Just rent a car.

And the Andaluzza is very close to the Marbella resort so I don't see the logic in doing a split stay.  They are both nice resorts.  





Traveling Suitcase said:


> Did you stay a week at the Marriott Time Share then do the high speed train to Madrid?  Or do you mean you went there and came back?  Which airport did you fly into?  Did you use rewards points for your stay in Madrid?



We flew thru Madrid.  Flew out of Malaga airport.


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Jun 3, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Rhonda, Gibraltar & Granada are all easy day trips from Marbella.  You don't really need to overnight in those places.  Just rent a car.
> 
> And the Andaluzza is very close to the Marbella resort so I don't see the logic in doing a split stay.  They are both nice resorts.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, appreciate it.  Are there other day trips from Marbella you would recommend?


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm assuming you want to see The Alhambra, Spain's national treasure.  If so, you need to get your tickets ASAP.  They admit only a few each day.  Getting the tickets is a little confusing.  You buy one ticket to get in and to see everything but Nazrid Palace.  Nazrid Palace is 90% of what you want to see.

It's about a 30 min. walk from the entrance to Nazrid Palace, so get the entrance time to Nazrid at least 30 min. later than your entrance time for the other structures and grounds.  Entrance to Nazrid is STRICTLY time controlled.  You get a 30 min. time slot to enter Nazrid; if you don't make it there by then, you don't get in, ....period.  Once you are inside, you can stay as long as you want; it's only the entrance time that is strictly controlled.

If it's already too late to get tickets for the day you'd like to go, you can easily get evening tickets for Nazrid, and as I said, for most people, that's 90% of the reason for going--and it's beautifully lighted at night.

We also loved the horse show at Jerez.  They do it only about two afternoons a week, but it's a wonder--and Jerez is a very pretty town.  To get there, you essentially drive just a little farther when you go to see the white hill towns.  You can purchase tickets for the show on line and claim them at the box office.

The huge mosque at Cordoba would be a manageable day trip, too, and it's a never-to-be-forgotten experience.  There's simply no way to convey the size of it.  For example, there is a full-sized cathedral in the middle of it, and you simply don't notice it until you are right up at its outside wall (which is, of course, inside the mosque).

One additional thing:  the roads in Spain are wonderful:  well-surfaced and well-marked, much better than what we have in our parts of the U.S.  To make driving super-easy, take your own GPS and buy the chip for Spain/Portugal before you go.  Ours took us everywhere with absolutely no hitches in tiny towns on little bitty roads.


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Jun 3, 2013)

Not at all into horses, so will cross that off, but the castle etc sounds very intersting.  Thanks for posting.  Will check maps etc tomorrow.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 4, 2013)

Traveling Suitcase said:


> Thanks so much, appreciate it.  Are there other day trips from Marbella you would recommend?



You will want to go to the White villages.
We went to Mijas.  Lovely little quaint town high up in the mountains.

We also went to Morocco but I do not recommend taking the Marriott concierge tour.  It was awful.  Others have taken private tours and enjoyed them.

Ronda was beautiful also.  The oldest bullfight ring is there.  Very picturesque little town up in the mountains.  Just the kind of town you think about when you think of Spain.  

Gibraltar was great too.  You can park near the border and walk in thru the passport area and pick up a van tour on the other side that will navigate those curvy mountain roads for you.  

Hang out in Fuengierola.  Nice little seaside tourist town.  We went off season so it was quiet but I understand it gets rowdy in high season.  

And definitely visit the Corte Ingles.  It's a department store, grocery store, walmart, and pharmacy all rolled into one gigantic multistory shopping center.  They have pretty much anything you'd need or want while in Spain and also to take home.  

Make sure you eat like a local and eat in the mesones.  They do these special deals for around 10 euros that includes a bottle of wine and about 3 courses with bread.  Great deals.  Stay out of the tourist restaurants.   The food is not only bad but not a great deal as the family run mesones.  And of course try the tapas bars with the house wine.  

Have fun.


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Jun 4, 2013)

chriskre said:


> You will want to go to the White villages.
> We went to Mijas.  Lovely little quaint town high up in the mountains.*Is it easy to get to?*
> 
> We also went to Morocco but I do not recommend taking the Marriott concierge tour.  It was awful.  Others have taken private tours and enjoyed them. *What was awful about the concierge tour?  Do you need to sign up for tours ahead or can you do that after you arrive?  Was it a full day tour?*
> ...


 *Really looking forward to this trip.  How long were you there?  We're trying to decide how many days to add to the week we traded for*


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Jun 4, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> I'm assuming you want to see The Alhambra, Spain's national treasure.  If so, you need to get your tickets ASAP.  They admit only a few each day.  Getting the tickets is a little confusing.  You buy one ticket to get in and to see everything but Nazrid Palace.  Nazrid Palace is 90% of what you want to see.
> 
> It's about a 30 min. walk from the entrance to Nazrid Palace, so get the entrance time to Nazrid at least 30 min. later than your entrance time for the other structures and grounds.  Entrance to Nazrid is STRICTLY time controlled.  You get a 30 min. time slot to enter Nazrid; if you don't make it there by then, you don't get in, ....period.  Once you are inside, you can stay as long as you want; it's only the entrance time that is strictly controlled.  *How far ahead are tickets needed?  We're going next March/April*
> 
> ...


*Making a note of this, is this something you can do on line as well?  I've never even bothered to update my Garmin.  Making myself a list.*


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 4, 2013)

Just a gentle suggestion- this thread is about Barcelona, not what to do in/around Marbella. They are hundreds of miles away from each other and folks visiting one place are unlikely to follow a thread for the other.

Why not start another thread about Southern Spain and it's attractions?

Jim


----------



## Traveling Suitcase (Jun 4, 2013)

Right you are.  I thought I had actually, but that must have been one of the others...threads that is.  Just joined here a few days ago, trying to find my way.  Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

